
Show HN: Sokuji – point to translate Japanese-English browser for iOS - lamogura
https://itunes.apple.com/app/sokuji-japanese-dictionary/id1176427250
======
lamogura
OP here, made this as what I thought was a good mobile equivalent to those
mouseover dictionary browser extensions I used to use for studying Japanese on
Firefox like Rikai-chan.

